# Fried Ravioli



## lyndalou (Aug 21, 2006)

The other day, I watched Giada make the above and would like to try them. I read the reviews on FN and they pretty much got a good rating. One person asked if they should be cooked first. Doing that is not in the recipe and I'm pretty sure that Giada didn't cook them first.

Have any of you tried these?

Thanks.
Lyndalou


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2006)

The frying process should take care of any cooking necessary.


----------



## mackeeg (Aug 21, 2006)

Can you fry frozen rav?


----------



## Chausiubao (Aug 21, 2006)

sounds like potstickers. They'd cook faster because of their flatness, so there probably wouldn't be a problem with undercooking.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 21, 2006)

*Easy?*

Recipe says it is 'easy'.  Did it look complicated to you when the person did this?  It sounds good but when it comes to deep frying I worry.  Let us know if you try it before we do.  Buying the ravioli already prepared is big help.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 21, 2006)

_Yes you can fry frozen ravioli, you just have to be careful that you stand back and not get splashed..They will pop and splutter when they hit the hot oil.They are so good and are great served with a marinara and lots of fresh grated parmesan. We've done them like this as an appy and end up eating them instead of the other things set out._

_kadesma _


----------



## amber (Aug 21, 2006)

The recipes says a "box" of ravioli, but doesnt specify if that is dry packaged or frozen.  I would assume it is frozen ravioli because a dry ravioli would take much longer and would IMO be best boiled because to fry would end up in a dark outside skin and an uncooked inside.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_33169,00.html


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 22, 2006)

I thought I created these about 1 1/2 years ago. I was so proud of myself and then someone stole my thunder and told me that they were called St. Louis Toasted Raviolis..........errrrrrrrrrrr!

I use cheese filled frozen raviolis. I cook them like the package says. I take them out of the water with a slotted spoon and put them into milk......I'm going to try the buttermilk like Giada used next time.....and then toss them in Italian Bread Crumbs. I usually use Plain Bread Crumbs and then add a generous helping of Italian Seasoning Blend and S & P. Fry them in veg. oil. Watch them carefully because they cook relatively quickly. Drain on paper towels.

If you want to use store bought try Paul Neuman's.....its pretty good. 

My DH absolutley loves these things. We usually have a salad with them and make it a meal. Not the healthiest but hey we add some roughage.......


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 22, 2006)

*Sizz*

Thanks Sizz, you explained it so clearly.  Just know what to do.  Sometimes have to draw me a picture!  That's what I thought too.  Once in while wouldn't hurt to just do something out of ordinary.  One day won't matter.  It does sound so good.  Glad lydalou suggested it.  Leave it to St Louis to make it known that we rather enjoy our food than live longer.  I am looking forward to having them soon.  Will let you know what happens.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 22, 2006)

We did these for an Italian pot luck the other night.  We just thawed the boxed ravioli dipped them in the buttermilk and breadcrumbs and fried them in peanut oil, drained on paper towels.  WOW!!!  We did a box of 48 (smaller) ravioli and there were only 5 leftover.  Yum.  I'm wondering about buying some fresh ravioli and breading them and then freezing them on a cookie sheet and then bagging them so that we could just take out what we want and fry them up???  Too good!


----------



## sattie (Aug 22, 2006)

OOOOHHHH, these sound so yummy!!!  I must try!  I know I have gotten these as appys at resturaunts, so I am looking forward to making my own!


----------

